# Alternative Warrior priest models



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

hi,

as the title says, does anyone know of any good alternative warrior priest models, preferably with armour and a big hammer 

thanks 

khrone


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,monstrous_news.php?id=876#i/2010/big/fighting_priests_01.jpg

They're WIP but shaping up nicely


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

There's a nice one from avatars of war:

http://www.avatars-of-war.com/eng/web/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=84&Itemid=119

It's supplied with a 25mm base though and it looks a bit big for a 20mm base at first sight. But the sculpt is good... as are most sculpts from avatars of war.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

The one from Scibor looks nice. elmir, I've seen the ones from avatars of war, but thanks anyway. I'm trying to get as many different ones as i can to have some variety in my empire army


----------

